# Regulating Car Temp.



## Destry K. Alldredge (Mar 20, 2009)

And preventing heat stroke in your dogs...

I live in an area where the temp gets into the 100s during the summer. I was searching for ideas on making a kennel mister when I came across this video (homemade air conditioner). For me this will work great in my van and help the dogs stay comfortable during heat spells (especially if I have to leave them in the van for any reason). Not sure how many of you have seen this but I'll post it in case it might be of use to any of you. 


http://youtu.be/lGtzlq-Z-eI


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Let me know what you think when it is 95 out there and 80% humidity........seriously......I live in the carolinas---Actually one I saw you may want to look at used ice in plastic bottles - that way you don't get moisture in the air or you could freeze those little ice packs and put in a frame for air circulation.


----------



## Destry K. Alldredge (Mar 20, 2009)

Ive lived in the Carolinas myself. Currently Im back in NV. and will be in Arizona soon. I agree though no matter where you live the frozen bottles would work better than regular ice. I dont see why this wouldnt work in High Humidity areas also.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

One of our narc guys outfitted a van for surveilance with a similiar deal. He needed to keep cool without running the vehicle which would be a giveaway to anyone going by. He used an old ice bin from a restaraunt and ran copper tubing through the bin in a radiator fashion. The bin was filled with ice and a fan blew the air through the pipe into the van. Worked ok in the Florida heat but only OK.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The down side to those is that the heat going through the ice will make for needing a lot of ice. It's going to melt pretty fast.


----------

